# Anyone used Reductil, Slimex or Sibutramine?



## mr_unknown2009 (Jan 23, 2009)

I have got some Dorexal same as Reductil, Slimex, Sibutramine - As anyone used this?

The dose says 15mg tabs but looking online appears to be health scares.. anyone done 7.5mg?

Looking for as much info as possible before taking this.

Cheers


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

I know lots of people who have and that are using Sibutramine. 10-15mg a day.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I've used 10mg daily fine, really helps with the carb pangs on dnp.


----------



## beaux (Nov 7, 2013)

bigmitch69 said:


> I know lots of people who have and that are using Sibutramine. 10-15mg a day.


Do you know where I can get some from?? I need moooore HELP! Need to get my bikini body back and these were perfect for me!


----------



## valavi (Dec 15, 2013)

beaux said:


> Do you know where I can get some from?? I need moooore HELP! Need to get my bikini body back and these were perfect for me!


I want some too please


----------



## Nefyha (Feb 18, 2014)

beaux said:


> Do you know where I can get some from?? I need moooore HELP! Need to get my bikini body back and these were perfect for me!


Hey! I have! and it really works. I usually take one a day of 15mg and can lose up to 7kg in a month eating crap.

I usually get it from here in the uk URL REMOVED

Ebay often takes the page down cause your not supposed to really sell it, so i email EMAIL ADDRESS REMOVED and order it via paypal from the lady there.


----------

